# 2015 Dodge Ram 5500, Cummins diesel and 14' Workport body



## Chauncey (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

That's cool


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks like a good truck to work out of but its probably a $50,000 truck.


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

very nice 

but too much money for me to chunk down....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice! Very good choice, I like it


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's a nice nice truck. What does it matter if it costs $20, $30, $50, $60 or $80K? You want what you want and if you can afford it, great?


----------

